# speedie408's Emersed Collection - Update 10/28 **Buce PIX and C. kota tingii spathe**



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Update 10/28/12 - Buce update pix and Kota tingii spathe
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2059325&postcount=248
____________________________________________________

Update: 5/25
Can anybody name this crypt sp?








____________________________________________________
Update: 2/15
My crypts are starting to rebound back to good health after a devastating meltdown.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-collection-update-2-15-a-10.html#post1727839

_____________________________________________________

What's up TPT! Since I've been into this hobby, it's been a hellava ride collecting and growing various plants of all species. I know there's so much more I need to collect and grow but so far, these are what I've been growing successfully ATM EMERSED. 

*Crypt cordata 'rosanervig' *- this is the same exact crypt I got from member lookingforroselines. When I got it from him, it exhibited the white veination in the leaves, but as the new leaves grew in, they did not show the same veination. Bummer.









This is the same 'rosanervig' plant but from a different source, grown under the same exact conditions. Notice a difference?









*Crypt 'pygmaea'*









*Crypt 'bullosa'* - another all time FAV of mine, but very slow agonizing growth with this one. If anyone else is growing this plant, please share your secret to making it grow "better". 









*Crypt 'retrospiralis'*









*Crypt 'parva'*









*Crypt 'keei' Bau* - another heavily bullated crypt 









*Crypt 'nurii' pahang mutated* - another FAV of mine. Just look at the beautiful patterns and colors!









*Crypt 'kota tinggi'* - this crypt looks strikingly similar to nurii mutated but it's a large crypt with much bigger leaves. This one is a baby still. It spits out a gorgeous red spathe every now and then. 









*Crypt 'ideii'* - got this one from another TPT member as a trade a while back. 









*Crypt 'hudoroi'* - probably my FAV crypt. This one just hasn't fully grown yet to show it's full potential. 









*Anubias nana petite* - this is one of those plants that was meant to be grown emersed. I mean, doesn't it look so much more beautiful in this form? The leaves also stay very tiny in size compared to when grown immersed. 









*Bucephalandra 'kapit 4'* - I have no info on this plant other than it's SUPER RARE. :eek5:









*Bucephalandra 'green shine' *- very beautiful plant this one is. The newer leaves exhibit small amount of reds.









*Bucephalandra 'copper gold'* - This is a tiny plant. The leaves are smaller than the nana petites shown above. Another lovely buce!









*Bucephalandra 'emerald'* - Another RARE n beautiful plant!









And last but not least, *DOWNOI* :icon_cool:thumbsup:









Hope you guys enjoyed the pics. Now to add more tanks so I can collect more plants.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful plants! What happens when you convert them from immersed to emersed?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks V!

All these plants are already emersed.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry. Meant to say emersed to immersed.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

For crypts, most sp. will melt the old emersed leaves away durring transition. As far as Buces, I have no idea since they're still fairly new to the hobby. Anubia nana petites do not melt during transition. Their leaves will just change shape over time.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG they are all so pretty! <3


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful plants, Speedie. I've been wanting to try an emersed set up... any pictures of your actual set up? What all do you do to yours etc.. you can PM me if you want! I'm really loving the emersed crypts I've been seeing.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Beautiful plants, Speedie. I've been wanting to try an emersed set up... any pictures of your actual set up? What all do you do to yours etc.. you can PM me if you want! I'm really loving the emersed crypts I've been seeing.


Sorry, the way this tank is positioned on a rack with other tanks, I'm unable to do a FTS. Emersed is rather easy. All you need is a nutrient rich substrate such as AS, cover the tank to keep humidity high, and put it under some light. Let your collectoritis go WILD! :thumbsup:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

nice! u grow erios emmersed too?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

shrimpnmoss said:


> nice! u grow erios emmersed too?


That's still under wraps. Shhhhhhhhhhhhh! :wink:

To answer your question, erios can be grown emersed as well.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome plants Nick.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful plants, great info on the plants also


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

This is awesome!
I really like tiny plants espiecally Bucephalandra 'copper gold'

Where did u get all of those rare plants dude?


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

Do the nana petite grow faster emerse?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! 



aquaquang said:


> This is awesome!
> I really like tiny plants espiecally Bucephalandra 'copper gold'
> 
> Where did u get all of those rare plants dude?


I have sources . If you like any of these plants, let me know and I may be able to get them in for you as well. 



kuro said:


> Do the nana petite grow faster emerse?


Not necessarily. It depends on the tank conditions. I've got it over medium lighting only so it's not growing as fast as how it would in a high tech submersed setup.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Has anybody seen HM grown emersed?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here it is. 

[STRIKE]*Hemianthus micranthemoides* - I never knew this plant was able to grow emersed. I didn't intend to grow it either. It must have accidently snuck into the tank when I was planting the belem HG. It's actually quite beautiful and grows at a moderate pace. I don't mist this tank at all. Not bad eh?[/STRIKE] **edit** it's bacopa sp. japan 










close up shot


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Your plant shots are just as good as your shrimp photos! Maybe even better! Bro you are good.... Btw the crypt Nurii mutated I got from you already has a new leaf on the way!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Your plant shots are just as good as your shrimp photos! Maybe even better! Bro you are good.... Btw the crypt Nurii mutated I got from you already has a new leaf on the way!


Glad to hear your Nurii mutated is doing well. I do my best to please those who follow my threads  It's hard work sometimes ya know...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Glad to hear your Nurii mutated is doing well. I do my best to please those who follow my threads  It's hard work sometimes ya know...


Haha I wish I HAD people following my thread. Lol 
Btw, have you tried HC emersed?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I wish I HAD people following my thread. Lol
> Btw, have you tried HC emersed?


Emersed HC is as much a weed as it is immersed. I've seen a few folks use the DSM with HC successfully. I just posted on your thread  I'll be following it now :icon_cool


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool plants! I might have to start an emersed collection soon also; you're a great inspiration. I've got several 2.5 gal tanks laying around (from my _B. splendens_ days) that I think will work for a few farms.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Donny! 

That means I'm doing my job :hihi: Let me know if you need some plants.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Buddy ol pal ol friend  Nice work! I just started a few of these myself. Hopefully we can do some trades. Like your camera for mine  Just kidding, but excellent looking plants already Nick!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

haha we shall see what you have at the time bro. Most likely I'll be selling them soon. Likely the Green shine buce will be ready for sale in a couple weeks. If anything, you'll get the "Homie hookup".


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Please do give me the "Homie hook-up" I just transferred accounts and am getting geared up for the long cold winter here. Id love to have a few things off this list and things are looking good this year as far as room for new stuff. I really like the crypts but im also interested in some of the buce after seeing more of it. Mine looks tired but is getting ready to flower. Go figure


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

That looks a lot like Bacopa sp. 'Japan' in its submersed form, but greener.



speedie408 said:


> Here it is.
> 
> *Hemianthus micranthemoides* - I never knew this plant was able to grow emersed. I didn't intend to grow it either. It must have accidently snuck into the tank when I was planting the belem HG. It's actually quite beautiful and grows at a moderate pace. I don't mist this tank at all. Not bad eh?
> 
> ...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic photos as always, Nick!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Donny!
> 
> That means I'm doing my job :hihi: Let me know if you need some plants.


Thanks! Now that you offered, I'll be hitting you up for some plants once I have my tanks set up :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

wabisabi said:


> That looks a lot like Bacopa sp. 'Japan' in its submersed form, but greener.


I think you are right my friend. As I stated before, I had no idea what this plant really was because I didn't intend to grow it in there lol. It just sorta sprouted outta nowhere. My first guess was HM and after you pointed this out, I am willing to bet that this is in fact Bacopa sp. Japan! I also keep that plant, but in submersed form.

Now I'm gonna toss in a stem of HM just to see what happens haha.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I think you are right my friend. As I stated before, I had no idea what this plant really was because I didn't intend to grow it in there lol. It just sorta sprouted outta nowhere. My first guess was HM and after you pointed this out, I am willing to bet that this is in fact Bacopa sp. Japan! I also keep that plant, but in submersed form.
> 
> Now I'm gonna toss in a stem of HM just to see what happens haha.


HM looks nearly identical too HC emersed, I'm ready to rip it out of my emersed setup because I'm scared I will cross contaminate the containers and I will get people complaining they got HM instead of HC lol 

Love your pictures, your c.parva looks such a deeper green then mine emersed lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bahugo said:


> HM looks nearly identical too HC emersed, I'm ready to rip it out of my emersed setup because I'm scared I will cross contaminate the containers and I will get people complaining they got HM instead of HC lol
> 
> Love your pictures, your c.parva looks such a deeper green then mine emersed lol


I take it the pictures I posted don't look anything like your emersed HM then?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I take it the pictures I posted don't look anything like your emersed HM then?



HM emersed is about the same size as HC, I can't really tell a size reference in that picture, I can try and get a picture of HM later if you want but it isn't anything close to your picture skills. 

Here is a picture of my hc with parva the difference too me is the leaves seem roughly the same size maybe slightly smaller at quick glance but pointy. 









Looking around your plant looks alot like MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bahugo,

That looks like HC... or is it mixed with HM there? 

My plant is def not Micranthemum umbrosum... I don't even have that plant lol.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

It's HC, but that is the general size of HM I'll snap a pic in a bit I plan on cleaning up the emersed setup some today. Is it roughly the size of HC? If it is much larger then HC then I would think it is something else


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's the clearest pics i could get of the HM please ignore the dirt and what not on the roots lol, I took it out and put it on top of the glass.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bahugo - totally forgot to say thanks for the photos man. I've concluded that the plant I have is not HM, but indeed bacopa sp. Japan instead. 

On another note, my B. 'green shine' and 'emerald' are flowering!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> On another note, my B. 'green shine' and 'emerald' are flowering!!


Throw some pics up, bro!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice, they are all so shiney and the patterns and colors are cool!!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn Buce hoarder.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hahaha I'll try to post some shots later. The flowers haven't exactly bloomed yet but they're getting there. Can't wait!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Hahaha I'll try to post some shots later. The flowers haven't exactly bloomed yet but they're getting there. Can't wait!!!


Sounds good, man! By the way, payment has been sent.roud: PM me if you got it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Plants are GROWING!!

C. nurii pahang 'mutated'









Here's a baby nurii 'mutated'. Isn't it cute? 









C. hudoroi 









C. keei 'bau' 









Flower time! Well... almost. 'Green shine'









'Emerald'


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow... you have a damn good green thumb! Be sure to update as soon as the flower opens!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Jeff, he just takes the photos. His shipping manager is also his plant and shrimp manager.:hihi: She's shy so she stays in the background. The power behind the throne. HI AMY!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I see..... Looks like I've been giving credit to the wrong person all this time! XD Kidding!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol who's Amy?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Lol who's Amy?


For reals...tho...quit playin....I know you're the fish and plants dept. Your better 1/2 is the shrimp and shipping dept.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a one man show... I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Love your pics. The C. Nurii 'pahang mutated' looks sweet! Didn't know it grew similar looking leaves emersed as well. 

Have you tried some of the 'shine green' submersed yet?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> i'm a one man show... I have no idea what you're talking about.


guilty!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Those plants are looking sexy, bro! One of these days I'll have to get a hudorio... and some buce. But I'm poor at the moment. Did you... I mean amy get my payment last night? :hihi:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't wait to see the flowers and I hope the nurii puts up a flower stem too. Does the nurii grow any faster emersed?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

wabisabi said:


> Love your pics. The C. Nurii 'pahang mutated' looks sweet! Didn't know it grew similar looking leaves emersed as well.
> 
> Have you tried some of the 'shine green' submersed yet?


Yup, that's why mutated nurii is my 2nd favorite crypt specie! :icon_mrgr

I have a tiny green shine growing submersed atm and it's doing quite well. I think it grows faster submersed and the leaves are much more shinier, not dark like emersed. Sorry no pictures yet tho. 



jkan0228 said:


> guilty!






zachary908 said:


> Those plants are looking sexy, bro! One of these days I'll have to get a hudorio... and some buce. But I'm poor at the moment. Did you... I mean amy get my payment last night? :hihi:


Thanks Zach. Got your payment... you didn't get my PM?  Your package is going out today bro.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

150EH said:


> Can't wait to see the flowers and I hope the nurii puts up a flower stem too. Does the nurii grow any faster emersed?


I'm with you man! I can't wait either. The nurii actually grows much slower emersed but I'm surprised I'm able to pull the colors through because I've seen a few people who had it turn green on them growing emersed. I think it has alot to do with lighting.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I'm with you man! I can't wait either. The nurii actually grows much slower emersed but I'm surprised I'm able to pull the colors through because I've seen a few people who had it turn green on them growing emersed. I think it has alot to do with lighting.


What light are you growing them under, I'd love to see a full tank shot of your emersed setup, do you just fill the water to the top of the Aqua Soil? Also do you mist the tank regularly or do the leaves stay as moist as they look in the pics from the humidity levels alone?

Len


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Zach. Got your payment... you didn't get my PM?  Your package is going out today bro.


Awesome! Nope, I didn't get PM. Sweet, looking forward to it!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Len,

Just regular shop lights bro. Phillips 4ft 6500K T8s from Home Depot. I've got a rack picture floating around somewhere. I've gotta find it later... photobucket is blocked here at work lol. 

Water is a tad below the substrate line, I'd say about 1/4". I mist my tank on average once every other day. Sometimes 3 days. The humidity keeps the leaves nice n succulent even with limited misting.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Len,
> 
> Just regular shop lights bro. Phillips 4ft 6500K T8s from Home Depot. I've got a rack picture floating around somewhere. I've gotta find it later... photobucket is blocked here at work lol.
> 
> Water is a tad below the substrate line, I'd say about 1/4". I mist my tank on average once every other day. Sometimes 3 days. The humidity keeps the leaves nice n succulent even with limited misting.


I think we have had this conversation before, lol.. You use the diamond plate steel ones, I have the exact same bulbs. I may try a tank with just soil in the bottom I like the look I'm thinking a 20 long with a glass lid on it will work well. How long have you been growing your buces I can't wait to see them bloom that will be awesome, make sure you take pics of the blooms in theory they should be the same since all buces in cultivation are technically the same species..

Len


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought it felt like deja vu... thought I was crazy. lol Yup diamond plate shop lights . 

Been growing the buces for about 7mos now. I started with a tiny rhizome of each with barely 1-2 leaves per plant. These plants have got to be the single most slow growing plants EVER! Quite rewarding however . 

I like your theory . I'll post up once they bloom. Stay tuned!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I thought it felt like deja vu... thought I was crazy. lol Yup diamond plate shop lights .
> 
> Been growing the buces for about 7mos now. I started with a tiny rhizome of each with barely 1-2 leaves per plant. These plants have got to be the single most slow growing plants EVER! Quite rewarding however .
> 
> I like your theory . I'll post up once they bloom. Stay tuned!


Maybe your buce flowers will prove there are more than one species, hehe.. If you look at my collection you would be hard pressed to think they were the same especially the belindae that one is really different..


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Speedie, I was curious how your E. Belem is growing emersed? Is it staying healthy? I just purchased some and was thinking of growing it out in emersed form. Love the pictures of the cryps by the way, stunning!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lbacha said:


> Maybe your buce flowers will prove there are more than one species, hehe.. If you look at my collection you would be hard pressed to think they were the same especially the belindae that one is really different..


Who told you they're one species? lol 



Chafire said:


> Hey Speedie, I was curious how your E. Belem is growing emersed? Is it staying healthy? I just purchased some and was thinking of growing it out in emersed form. Love the pictures of the cryps by the way, stunning!


E. belem grows very slow for me emersed because I'm not using super high light to drive em. They're spreading but very slowly and is quite healthy. Not nearly as weedy as UG, given the same conditions.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Who told you they're one species? lol


There are only 3 documented species of bucephelandra
Bucephalandra motleyana
Bucephalandra gigantea
Bucephalandra catherineae

gigantea get about 16" tall so I'm guessing we havn't seen it in the hobby and catherineae is a new species that was originally part of motleyana, based on all the research I have done (I have read every internet article I can find with Bucephelandra or the genera schismatoglattideae, this encompases most of the Borneo aroids) it looks like almost all buces in cultivation are actually motleyana, they just vary in appearance based on the location they are found in as well as the environmental conditions they are subjected to. This is very common in aroids, look at philodendron scandens and of course look at crypts, unless you see the spathe it is really hard to tell the species because their is so much variation even in one species. hmm based on the fact I have reasearched this much on these guys I'm thinking I may be hooked on the little buggers..

Len


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Btw Nick can we see a pic of the full setup?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lbacha said:


> There are only 3 documented species of bucephelandra
> Bucephalandra motleyana
> Bucephalandra gigantea
> Bucephalandra catherineae
> ...


I'll go with what you just said. This makes it perfectly legal for us to keep these plants since they're all just cultivars. 



jkan0228 said:


> Btw Nick can we see a pic of the full setup?


Here ya go Jeff. This was when I barely started.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How does it look now? Is it the same tanks just different plants? Are those 5 gallons?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> How does it look now? Is it the same tanks just different plants? Are those 5 gallons?


Still got the same tank setup, just different plants. Oh and I took out the far right tank and replaced it with a humidity dome. These are all 10g tanks.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Need frogs...LOL...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nick, did your Phang mutated switch to green leaves when you first put it in? Mine did but then grew a bronze striped leaf right before I cooked it


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Need frogs...LOL...


Get your breeding project on the road homie and pass some my way :hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Nick, did your Phang mutated switch to green leaves when you first put it in? Mine did but then grew a bronze striped leaf right before I cooked it


Are you talking about transitioning between immerse growth to emersed? Mine did the same thing but now, all the leaves are striped and beautiful like the last pic I posted of it.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yup, gotcha. I was just wondering if mine was acting weird so I questioned it. It makes me feel better to see yours did it too. I put mine in Malaya so theres no difference there that I can see.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Yup, gotcha. I was just wondering if mine was acting weird so I questioned it. It makes me feel better to see yours did it too. I put mine in Malaya so theres no difference there that I can see.


Lemme know if you need a replacement man.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha all these emersed set ups are making me wanna do that...


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Let me warn you what started as 1 humidity dome for some cuttings has turned into 6 humidity domes a 40 gallon breeder and I'm going to get 4 10 g this weekend, this in all over 2 months, it is very addictive and I can blame posts from speedy, L4R and legomaniac for it, lol...

Len


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lbacha said:


> Let me warn you what started as 1 humidity dome for some cuttings has turned into 6 humidity domes a 40 gallon breeder and I'm going to get 4 10 g this weekend, this in all over 2 months, it is very addictive and I can blame posts from speedy, L4R and legomaniac for it, lol...
> 
> Len


Lol pix or you're lying!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Lol pix or you're lying!


Just follow my emersed thread, I'm not sure if I will do 4 right away but I like the way you have them long ways on your rack.

Here is my newest addition









Len


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

We gotta find some way to import some of those _Piptospatha_ and _Aridarum_.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> We gotta find some way to import some of those _Piptospatha_ and _Aridarum_.


Yes we do, I'm afraid we will run into the same issues that Gordon did with bucephalandra though, the US probably doesn't recognize them as a plant so no permits will be granted, especially piptospatha which was just renamed to something else. I did get some Schismatoglottis though and a neat little jewel orchid (Macodes).

Len


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

How are most of these _Bucephalandra_ getting here now? Those plants are also mostly all from Borneo so (assuming they are imported in a legitimate way with documentation) maybe it would just be a question of inquiring with the sources to see if they can get them(????).

Hey you know another kind of livestock that would be cool to consider keeping with these plants would be _Geosesarma_ sp. vampire crabs...not from Borneo, but they are from Sulawesi.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> How are most of these _Bucephalandra_ getting here now? Those plants are also mostly all from Borneo so (assuming they are imported in a legitimate way with documentation) maybe it would just be a question of inquiring with the sources to see if they can get them(????).


Have you ever seen it from anyone other than another hobbiest that tells me we are getting them through customs without getting a permit otherwise we would see them from dealers. My guess is most got here one way or another and since then everything has been traded or sold by hobbyists, from the short experience I have with it, it's a very hardy and robust while slow growing plant. I actually think it is better this way if we could get it direct from Borneo then they would strip the island bare of it, the way we get it now makes it less profitable for people in Borneo therefore less chance of decimating it in nature, my guess is most of the stuff here has come from Europe. I'm a little torn on the subject me buying it might promote the destruction of its natural habitat but on the other hand me appreciating and understanding and propogating it may make it more available from a cultured source which means less reason to take it from the wild, not sure which way is the best but for now I'm planning on propogating as much as I can and making it available to people so they don't try to get it through shady channels.

If it was endangered my thought process would be different, I know the only reason the us doesn't allow it in is because they are afraid of pests and envasive species which I'm sure this won't be.

Len


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I got a feeling that eventually the Feds are going to start controlling interstate plant trafficking too. :thumbsdow

Next we'll all be dealing aquatic weeds out of white vans parked in back alleys. :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am burning all my Buces if they're in fact illegal to keep in the US. You won't ever see me post another picture ever again because they'll be nothing but ashes!! 

All you folks better do the same. lol


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, right...

We all believe you Nick... :hihi:

I'll PM you for some of those nice ashes to add to my substrate as (cough cough) fertilizer.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I am burning all my Buces if they're in fact illegal to keep in the US. You won't ever see me post another picture ever again because they'll be nothing but ashes!!
> 
> All you folks better do the same. lol


I just started a Buce burning buisiness so all of you out there that feel bad keeping them send them to me and I will return you ashes in a small box.. hehe...

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

There is a big difference between illegal to keep in the US and illegal to import into the US, there are alot of things that once they are here it is perfectly fine to have them. 

Len


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lbacha said:


> There is a big difference between illegal to keep in the US and illegal to import into the US, there are alot of things that once they are here it is perfectly fine to have them.
> 
> Len


I know of one person that would probably argue this with you. I just hope you're prepared with documentation. I'll be right there with you! :icon_cool


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I know of one person that would probably argue this with you. I just hope you're prepared with documentation. I'll be right there with you! :icon_cool


I'm sure all the crypts, moss, shrimp, orchids etc, etc, etc are all here legally as well, lol... I'm not one to bring things in iliigally but once its here I have no moral objsction from buying peoples offspring.

By the way here is a pic of my setup


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought you had 6 humidity domes dude? 

Actually I think my buces are cultivars from scientific experimentation. That's legal right? They were derived from macropropagation!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Actually I think my buces are cultivars from scientific experimentation. That's legal right?


Just to be safe you should probably send them all to me, that way you don't get in trouble! :hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lmao 

Fat chance, they're already ashes.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd rather not know how it is getting here but there has been such an influx in the _Bucephalandra_ spp. in the past few months. 

Has anybody ever heard of growing _Bucepahalandra_ from seed? It would probably take two or three years to grow up a little plant but there might not be the same legal restrictions for seeds as for plants. I don't know about fruiting with viable seed but the pictures of those wild plants show a lot of spathes sometimes.

So did _Piptospatha_ get split into a couple other genera and does it not exist anymore? I can't remember Len have you seen those articles by Joseph Bogner on the _Schismatoglottis_ and related stuff from Borneo? Thsoe articles have some pretty great information and cool pictures of plants _in situ_.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Send them to me I will keep them safe in my clandestine aquarium plant vault it is buried three miles deep in the side of a mountain.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I thought you had 6 humidity domes dude?
> 
> Actually I think my buces are cultivars from scientific experimentation. That's legal right? They were derived from macropropagation!


I do one is on top, 3" dome and the other I took down when I set up the 40 breeder, I'm thinking of putting some anubias in it. This thing is a living work in progress changes every week, lol..

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> I'd rather not know how it is getting here but there has been such an influx in the _Bucephalandra_ spp. in the past few months.
> 
> Has anybody ever heard of growing _Bucepahalandra_ from seed? It would probably take two or three years to grow up a little plant but there might not be the same legal restrictions for seeds as for plants. I don't know about fruiting with viable seed but the pictures of those wild plants show a lot of spathes sometimes.
> 
> So did _Piptospatha_ get split into a couple other genera and does it not exist anymore? I can't remember Len have you seen those articles by Joseph Bogner on the _Schismatoglottis_ and related stuff from Borneo? Thsoe articles have some pretty great information and cool pictures of plants _in situ_.


It didn't change other than the name is now Ooia according to Mike Lo, the name is that of a researcher who did extensive research on the species. I have a couple articles that are pretty good scientific essays is the one you are talking about online?

Len


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Send them to me I will keep them safe in my clandestine aquarium plant vault it is buried three miles deep in the side of a mountain.


NICE!!! I may just consider this!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Flower has bloomed!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha, Nick, you know without pics it didnt happen, right?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Flower has bloomed!


Show us some pics of it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys couldn't wait just a few minutes couldn't you? 

Here it is guys. It's she a beauty?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice!!! So thats what they really look like? I had one flower underwater and I thought the top of the bud melted off but I guess not. I assume this ones emergent? Nice pics BTW


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful flower! Can you self-propagate these?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Nice!!! So thats what they really look like? I had one flower underwater and I thought the top of the bud melted off but I guess not. I assume this ones emergent? Nice pics BTW


Yeah, I thought it was going to be a flower with petals but it's more like an anubias flower if anything. This one is emergent, yup. 



dxiong5 said:


> Beautiful flower! Can you self-propagate these?


You meant "self-pollinate" right Don? 

I have no idea bro... although today I might play honey bee and use a few strands of hair and poke them in/around the flower just for the hell of it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that's amazing.

I have some _Shismatoglottis_ blooming right now and it is similar.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome flower, Dude! Congratulations!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Sweet Flower!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That is amazing and looks obscene at the same time, too cool.



My wife wants me to install that same bathroom door!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad you guys like the flower. 

Tim - what bathroom door are you talking about? haha


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The vault!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

FLOWER POWER! 

That is the coolest flower EVARR.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Ooooooo prettyyyyyyyy ::ets the flower and coos at it:::


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow that's amazing.
> 
> I have some _Shismatoglottis_ blooming right now and it is similar.


we need to see some pics of this

Len


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Bump for an updated pic of the bullosa!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

manualfocus said:


> Bump for an updated pic of the bullosa!


I will see what I can do buddy. There was a small algae outbreak that I had to dose with H2O2 so the tank aint looking it's best atm. Algae is under control so that's good at least.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Been a while since I updated this thread... thought I'd share this beautiful spathe with you folks. This is the second time this mother C. Kota Tingii flowered for me this year. Enjoy!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking sweet! Do crypts only throw a spathe when they're emersed?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful as always...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

manualfocus said:


> Looking sweet! Do crypts only throw a spathe when they're emersed?


Not necessarily, some sp. will throw up spathes underwater too, like my C. nurii 'mutated'.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's just too cool and flower with attitude and a cool hair cut, nice job Speedie.

How long will that last?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

150EH said:


> That's just too cool and flower with attitude and a cool hair cut, nice job Speedie.
> 
> How long will that last?


2 weeks at most... Thanks man!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wicked spathe, bro!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I see another crypt that I want... Thanks Nick  No sarcasm.


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

Great thread! I'll be watching from now on. So you're using aquasoil as substrate? Did you buy it new specifically for this or was it used/old? Is it 2 t8's over these?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

aretreesfree said:


> Great thread! I'll be watching from now on. So you're using aquasoil as substrate? Did you buy it new specifically for this or was it used/old? Is it 2 t8's over these?


Thank you. Unfortunate I lost alot of my crypts due to neglect. This setup is officially axed. The only ones I have left are pygmaea and Kota tingii.  Been spending too much time on shrimp instead lol. 

Yes it was new AS and those are t8's from Home Depot. Just make sure u buy the 6500K bulbs.


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

Care to explain what went wrong? Too dry? Algea? Sorry to hear that. Fun while it lasted right?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

MWAhahahahaha, Now I can take over and rule the emersed crypt collection world!!!! Just kidding, haha,, I fried most of mine with a heater malfunction. Were in about the same boat. I did mine back in Oct. so im getting a little recovery. Its a shame to lose those plants. There were alot of lovely spathes and this is a supercool thread.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

So this is the one that everyone wants eh? Put me in line buddy.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> So this is the one that everyone wants eh? Put me in line buddy.


I think there is like an 887.9 person wait. :hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> I think there is like an 887.9 person wait. :hihi:


LOL...Never traveled to Asia have you?....Chinese people are NOTORIOUS for queue cutting.....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> LOL...Never traveled to Asia have you?....Chinese people are NOTORIOUS for queue cutting.....


HECK YEA!! :biggrin: lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

aretreesfree said:


> Care to explain what went wrong? Too dry? Algea? Sorry to hear that. Fun while it lasted right?


I really think it was my buces that killed the crypts. I acquired some buces from a friend of mine, who got them from an unknown source and they seemed to have been wild collected. Of course I used P. permanganate to soak them but I may not have used enough PP. Shortly after my crypts started molding along with the buces. I managed to salvage most of the buces and put them in my main tank, submersed. They have recovered but I left the crypts emersed, which I repotted. Some of them just withered away like my bullosa.  I also stopped looking at them as much as I should have since I started doing shrimp lol. It was def fun while it lasted, for sure. 



chad320 said:


> MWAhahahahaha, Now I can take over and rule the emersed crypt collection world!!!! Just kidding, haha,, I fried most of mine with a heater malfunction. Were in about the same boat. I did mine back in Oct. so im getting a little recovery. Its a shame to lose those plants. There were alot of lovely spathes and this is a supercool thread.


Chad, you've already taken over bro. haha Where should I send this busted up crown? lol j/k 

Sorry to hear about your setup man. You'll be fine though. I'll be getting plants from you later. :thumbsup:



shrimpnmoss said:


> So this is the one that everyone wants eh? Put me in line buddy.


Kota Tingii is the plant. 



zachary908 said:


> I think there is like an 887.9 person wait. :hihi:


LOL



shrimpnmoss said:


> LOL...Never traveled to Asia have you?....Chinese people are NOTORIOUS for queue cutting.....


Forget going to Asia, just go to the Asian seafood market. lol


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Forget going to Asia, just go to the Asian seafood market. lol[/QUOTE]


LMAO....that's the truth...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Forget going to Asia, just go to the Asian seafood market. lol



LMAO....that's the truth...[/QUOTE]Stop it. You two are making me hungry.  Seafood just isnt as good unless its got some sort of Asian style to it. Mmmm....


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

No longer emersed, but it came from my dying emersed setup lol. 

Bucephalandra sp. "I have to look for the name"


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bucephalandra sp. "I need to find her name 2"


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

More to come from the DSLR next time. I've been neglecting my Buces too much. They deserve some much needed exposure.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes!!! We need to see the buce, Nick!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Nice! Now how bout that 120P?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

A little update regarding my remaining bucephalandras:

I finally got these plants to grow steadily now after a month long battling mold in my emersed setup, that killed 5 different sp plants. The remaining plants have been doing great submersed. I don't have the names available yet, but I will soon. Just been too lazy to actually look up the numbers to the names I have logged. Here's just a few that I was able to take pics of. 

1.









2.









3.

















4.









5.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a little update on my Emersed Crypts: Some of them came back to LIFE!! 

Guess their names 

**updated with names attached** 

*1. Crypt ideii*









*2. Crypt cordata 'rosanervig' *(at least that's what I got it as from a local SFBAAPS member) #6 is the same plant 









*3. Crypt nurii *









*4. Crypt ideii *









*5. Crypt retrospiralis*

















*
6. Crypt cordata 'rosanervig' *








*
7. Crypt kota tingii *









*8. Crypt blassii*









*9. Crypt hudorio *









10. Macodes petola (Jewel Orchid)


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

It looks like they rebounded nicely that's great, I'll give it a sec an see if the terrestrial guys can figure out the jewel orchid.

Len


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I think crypt #1,2,3,4,6,7 are all called Crypt Sp. "Send it my way".....


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

#5 is pretty sexy. No idea what it is though.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lbacha said:


> It looks like they rebounded nicely that's great, I'll give it a sec an see if the terrestrial guys can figure out the jewel orchid.
> 
> Len


That's what it's called!!  Thanks Len. I got 3 nice pots of this plant that are ready to be split already. They've been doing great in the potting mix you shipped them with thus far. I'm assuming I'll eventually need to change out that stuff?



shrimpnmoss said:


> I think crypt #1,2,3,4,6,7 are all called Crypt Sp. "Send it my way".....


lol :wink:



manualfocus said:


> #5 is pretty sexy. No idea what it is though.


That is emersed Crypt retrospiralis right there.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice pictures, bro! Glad to see them rebounding. Is that first one Ideii? If it is hook me up in the future!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Nice pictures, bro! Glad to see them rebounding. Is that first one Ideii? If it is hook me up in the future!


Ding ding ding! :thumbsup:

Ideii it is... so is #4


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

3 could be purpurea, 9 looks like hudorio. 8 zukalli? 7 kota tingii


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually while it is a jewel orchid it's actual species name is Macodes petola, I find it funny alot of people consider this a harder Jewel orchid to keep, I've split one of mine into 15 smaller plants and the other two are huge and they are just growing in my emersed setup. All this from one plant I got 4 months ago or so off eBay.

Just an FYI I have 6-7 other one that are just as nice growing right now so if you want to expand let me know, Chad has dibs on a Macodes and dissinia I have setting aside for him and I know someone else was asking too.

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Is it ideii, KR01, Kota tingii, nurii, retro, cordata, and hudoroi?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

lbacha said:


> Actually while it is a jewel orchid it's actual species name is Macodes petola
> Len


I was actually about to say that!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lbacha said:


> Actually while it is a jewel orchid it's actual species name is Macodes petola, I find it funny alot of people consider this a harder Jewel orchid to keep, I've split one of mine into 15 smaller plants and the other two are huge and they are just growing in my emersed setup. All this from one plant I got 4 months ago or so off eBay.
> 
> Just an FYI I have 6-7 other one that are just as nice growing right now so if you want to expand let me know, Chad has dibs on a Macodes and dissinia I have setting aside for him and I know someone else was asking too.
> 
> Len


Yeah, my pots are the same. Ready to propagate. 

I'd be happy to take one for trades depending on what I have available.

______________________________________

Guys,

Check out the pictures again. I posted up the names . You guys did good on some of them. haha


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, I thing your 'Rosenervig' is mislabeled. Mine lost its lines emergent, but the leaf is a way different color and shape. It kept the classic Cordata shape. And the Blassii was a surprise  I have one in my main display and out of all of them, I should have gotten that one right


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Wow, I thing your 'Rosenervig' is mislabeled. Mine lost its lines emergent, but the leaf is a way different color and shape. It kept the classic Cordata shape. And the Blassii was a surprise  I have one in my main display and out of all of them, I should have gotten that one right


Yeah, I'm thinking it's a different form of cordata as well... I had a confirmed 'rosanervig' that I bought from Xue a while back (if you look in the first post you'll see it) that looks totally different from this one. Hopefully I can get it to flower. Then again with my luck these days lol, I'm not so sure when that'll be. 

The blassii is super slow growing and I know it's suppose to be a big plant, yet it's still so tiny. :icon_eek:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not to derail, but Chad, how is that Blassi I sent you doing?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Did yours loose the veins too? So far, 2 people have lost their pink/white veins. Not sure why. I would get a leaf or two once in a blue moon without veins but they would always reappear. Do you use root tabs on these and do you have an update of the one I traded with you? 





speedie408 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking it's a different form of cordata as well... I had a confirmed 'rosanervig' that I bought from Xue a while back (if you look in the first post you'll see it) that looks totally different from this one. Hopefully I can get it to flower. Then again with my luck these days lol, I'm not so sure when that'll be.
> 
> The blassii is super slow growing and I know it's suppose to be a big plant, yet it's still so tiny. :icon_eek:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I blame my loss of veins on Malaya and a long photoperiod. Its also been in the cup less than 6 months so I am scared(lazy) to move it yet. I have what it needs/wants, it just hasnt happened yet 

Zach, I planted it in the main tank alongside the other one I had. Although not an expensive one, one of my favorites for sure.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

looking4roselines said:


> Did yours loose the veins too? So far, 2 people have lost their pink/white veins. Not sure why. I would get a leaf or two once in a blue moon without veins but they would always reappear. Do you use root tabs on these and do you have an update of the one I traded with you?


Your plant lost the veins as well but unfortunately I lost that plant during the crash.  I don't use root tabs... should I stick some osmocoat plus capsules under there?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Those updated crypt photos are awesome!


----------



## MyToesAreCrazy (Jul 21, 2011)

Plants look amazing. What soil are you using?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Old ADA ASI


----------



## toksyn (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad the Crypts are bouncing back! Have you tried Macodes lowii or Anoectochilus albolineatus? They are my favorite jewel orchids - I'm a huge sucker for dark plants.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

toksyn said:


> Glad the Crypts are bouncing back! Have you tried Macodes lowii or Anoectochilus albolineatus? They are my favorite jewel orchids - I'm a huge sucker for dark plants.


I've been trying to find a M lowii and I have a couple nice Anoectochilus but not albolineatus. My favorite right now is Dossinia marmotata var dayii if you like dark you will love it.

Len


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

wow, was a bit of a read to get here...lol the plants look great!! so glad to see the crypts came back for you  now i am definitely setting up an emersed setup!! my wife thanks you in advance for keeping me out of her hair.....lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> wow, was a bit of a read to get here...lol the plants look great!! so glad to see the crypts came back for you  now i am definitely setting up an emersed setup!! my wife thanks you in advance for keeping me out of her hair.....lol


Lol your welcome 

Update: I just redid 2 emersed tanks. Took all my buces from submersion and now back in emersed mode.  Using tanks instead of domes so I can do the flood method in case I get struck by fungus again.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Any chance of a FTS?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey, bro.. planning a new scape as I told you. I'll probably be wanting to buy some buce in a while. Hopefully you can hook me up!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> Any chance of a FTS?


Full rack shot you mean? Because there's 4 emersed tanks/domes. Here's a teaser:











zachary908 said:


> Hey, bro.. planning a new scape as I told you. I'll probably be wanting to buy some buce in a while. Hopefully you can hook me up!


These suckers grow slow but hopefully they do better now with new soil/setup. Hit me up when you're looking.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> These suckers grow slow but hopefully they do better now with new soil/setup. Hit me up when you're looking.


I'll let you know, dude. Depends on how much I can score the tank and other supplies for. If I can swing the cash I'll be looking for maybe 10 plants?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Guess what this is?









Xue - I think this is the C. cordata 'rosanervig' I got from you.









And here are my Bucephalandra tanks.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice! What is the great big one in picture three, Nick?


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks good Nick, thats more buce than I have seen alive in my life. I do believe Aqua soil Malay is not as effective as AS Amazonia. Nothing I have in Malay seems to be taking off. Especially my two buces. Which Amazonia are you using?

Klaus


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow.....talk about utilizing every inch of available space.....lol the plants look great nick! Those pics actually made me drool a little...lol
-bill


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

What is the crypt in pic 1?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

That rosanervig looks kinda plain. I never lost the veins so I wondered what happened. Most people claim that it has to do with lighting but I doubt it
The first crypt should be a c ferruginea.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree the first one looks like ferruguinea. My rosenervig still looks quite a bit different even tho it has also lost its lines for the most part. I also blame the Malaya AS. Almost everything I have grown in it has done terrible. The hard part is swallowing my pride and switching it all back to Amazonia new  And your Buce tanks are excellent! I always feel safer in emergent mode with these guys. Like the giant algae monster is going to come slime them in the middle of the night or something :hihi:


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have two rosenervig plants in the same pot. One is quite large and shows no signs of the veins. The second much smaller plant has hints of the veins. It is shaded by the much larger one, and also the pattern in the smaller plant became more pronounced when I moved the pot farther from the light source. I have the plants in a mixture of flora max, peat moss and MOGC. What substrate mixes are you using?

I will see if I can get photos tonight. Not sure which camera I will use but it will be a canon or a nikon.


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Chad it is good to know I am not the only one having problems with the Malaya Soil. I got it because Amazonia wasn't available.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I suppose some plants have done well in it. Lilaeopsis, and DHG 'Belem' have done ok. I bought it because it specifically says its good for growing crypts. I have about 30 crypts in it and the only ones doing good are a couple common ones. 6 months of my time wasted on a maybe.

Sorry, back to Nicks plants


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

chad320 said:


> I suppose some plants have done well in it. Lilaeopsis, and DHG 'Belem' have done ok. I bought it because it specifically says its good for growing crypts. I have about 30 crypts in it and the only ones doing good are a couple common ones. 6 months of my time wasted on a maybe.
> 
> Sorry, back to Nicks plants


One last non Nick related post.

You may have answered a great mystery for me, I have been using AS malaya and the plants will do ok at first then they just die off, plants I have in hydroton, rockwool and other substrates do fine. Now that you posted this I have put two and two together (I think thats 5 right) and I'm going to order me some Amazonia and do some transplanting. If my plants do well after that I will pound my head against a wall because I've lost a couple nice crypts. .

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh no, not you too Len. Yes AS Amazonia has never let me down. I dont know what possessed me to stay from a proven winner, but it cost me a couple Franklins to learn my lesson.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Oh no, not you too Len. Yes AS Amazonia has never let me down. I dont know what possessed me to stay from a proven winner, but it cost me a couple Franklins to learn my lesson.


I actually switched all my buces from AS malaya to tying the to lava rock because the ones I've tied to lava rock are doing good and the AS malaya ones not so good (alive but not much root growth). This may also answer why my C keei isn't doing good in my main tank, I was just using malaya because it was a leftover and like you said supposedly good for crypts, I have noticed that blackwater crypts (I have a whole tank and they are all doing well) do fine in it (cordata, zukali, albida, ferringuia) but clearwater don't. My guess is the PH is too high in malaya. I guess I will buying a big bag of amazonia in the near future.

Len


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree and i have to say, the only crypts I have lost were ones i put into Malaya Soil. Even the hard water crypts like aponogetifolia dont seem to be doing well in it. ..... Sorry Nick, we need to get back your subject matter.

Klaus


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

klaus07 said:


> I agree and i have to say, the only crypts I have lost were ones i put into Malaya Soil. Even the hard water crypts like aponogetifolia dont seem to be doing well in it. ..... Sorry Nick, we need to get back your subject matter.
> 
> Klaus


I actually think it lowers the PH which is why the blackwater ones do fine, The hardwater ones are the ones that suffer, buces like a higher PH as well only a couple have ever been found in blackwater streams. I will do a test between AS malaya and AS amazonia when I get it to see which results in a lower PH.

Len


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Nice! What is the great big one in picture three, Nick?


Bucephalandra "Theia 4"



klaus07 said:


> Looks good Nick, thats more buce than I have seen alive in my life. I do believe Aqua soil Malay is not as effective as AS Amazonia. Nothing I have in Malay seems to be taking off. Especially my two buces. Which Amazonia are you using?
> 
> Klaus


lol Can you tell I have a bit of collectoritis?  I think we all do. 

I'm using ADA AS "new" 



Fishies_in_Philly said:


> Wow.....talk about utilizing every inch of available space.....lol the plants look great nick! Those pics actually made me drool a little...lol
> -bill


Thanks! I don't have a lot of real estate in general when it comes to tanks, so I have to utilize what I have. :icon_mrgr



Bahugo said:


> What is the crypt in pic 1?


Xue called it, it is indeed C. ferruginea. Lovely green crypt. :thumbsup:



looking4roselines said:


> That rosanervig looks kinda plain. I never lost the veins so I wondered what happened. Most people claim that it has to do with lighting but I doubt it
> The first crypt should be a c ferruginea.


I'm not sure if I asked you in the past, but what substrate are you using for your rosanervig setup?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I am not too concerned with cordata species. It looks like a mixture of earthworm casting, clay, and used aqua soil. The top layer of the pot is covered in oak leaves that frank sent me. I noticed that the lines are more apparent and bold after a fresh root tab is inserted. I use the ap brand

Have you flowered c ferruginea yet? what location was yours collected in?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Xue,

I have not flowered ferruginea yet. I forgot which location but I will find out.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jewel Orchids from Len doing real well!









C. hudorio staying rather small but it's growing.









C. ideii









C. ferruginea


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

What an awesome looking plant. Can't wait to see it bloom.

Too bad these don't do submerged so I could have one in a tank w/fish/shrimp.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> What an awesome looking plant. Can't wait to see it bloom.
> 
> Too bad these don't do submerged so I could have one in a tank w/fish/shrimp.


But they would look killer in a dart frog tank


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> What an awesome looking plant. Can't wait to see it bloom.
> 
> Too bad these don't do submerged so I could have one in a tank w/fish/shrimp.


The blooms arn't anything too exciting, jewel orchids are known for their foliage not their flowers.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> But they would look killer in a dart frog tank


They are amazing in dart tanks and I really don't see too many people using them. I have a bunch of different ones and they are all easy to grow and nice looking

Len


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Indeed! I love those orchids  Very hardy plant!


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

lbacha said:


> They are amazing in dart tanks and I really don't see too many people using them. I have a bunch of different ones and they are all easy to grow and nice looking
> 
> Len


Len, you got some pix of those you could link or post for us?



speedie408 said:


> Indeed! I love those orchids Very hardy plant!


The only thing harder to kill off than orchids are cacti.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Indeed! I love those orchids  Very hardy plant!


The funny thing is Macodes petola is considered to be a trickier orchid to keep by some people, the ones we have must be a hardy strain because it grows well for me


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Darn you guys. Now I just got infected with another strain of collectoritus.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Them are some great looking plants.


----------



## toksyn (Aug 15, 2011)

lbacha said:


> The blooms arn't anything too exciting, jewel orchids are known for their foliage not their flowers.
> 
> Len


I actually like the flowers for Anoectochilus albolineatus. They're spidery.



audioaficionado said:


> Len, you got some pix of those you could link or post for us?
> 
> The only thing harder to kill off than orchids are cacti.


I don't know if you're referring only to hybrid Phalaenopsis and big store varieties, but I assure you, this is not true.

My favorite species is Dracula roezlii, and sometimes I have trouble keeping it *cold* enough to make it happy. And boy does it show it when it's not happy.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

toksyn said:


> I actually like the flowers for Anoectochilus albolineatus. They're spidery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah there are a lot of tricky orchids out there from humidity to temp ranges they can be hard to keep, most people can't replicate the cloud forests a lot of them come from.

Len


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like I may have a little cloud forest in my apartment . Nice!! 

I hope my plants start flowering for me soon.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Sounds like I may have a little cloud forest in my apartment . Nice!!
> 
> I hope my plants start flowering for me soon.


 lol that would be an interesting interior decoration accent... The "cloud forest" living room. 

My blassii is about to flower I am waiting for it too open up


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

That C. ideii is cool! Does it look like that submerged?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

knuggs said:


> That C. ideii is cool! Does it look like that submerged?












Here is mine submerged

Len


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks good. Does it still look purple and how long have you had it submerged?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bahugo said:


> lol that would be an interesting interior decoration accent... The "cloud forest" living room.
> 
> My blassii is about to flower I am waiting for it too open up


Flowers are an awesome sight indeed, but some have a bad stench to them once the spathe opens up. PEEEEYEWWWW! lol 



knuggs said:


> Looks good. Does it still look purple and how long have you had it submerged?


Mine looked green like Len's plant when it was smaller.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Actually not all spathes are smelly. C zukalii's spathe smells like some sort of melon/squash. It's c ferruginea that you gotta watch out for 


Xue


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Can anybody name this crypt sp?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

C wendtii "Green Gecko"???


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Len, 

Nice try but NOPE.  That leaf was shot at an angle so in actuality it's a bit fatter than it looks in the picture.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

is it c dewitti?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nope! :icon_cool


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

C alba or C vietnamesis?

I don't know too many green leaf crypts other than the typical wenditti 

Got a full shot of the plant?


Xue


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Xue haha I haven't even heard of vietnamensis. I'd like to have one .

It's not much of a plant yet so even if I gave you a full plant shot, it probably won't help much. 

hint* It's more common then you think


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Xue haha I haven't even heard of vietnamensis. I'd like to have one .
> 
> It's not much of a plant yet so even if I gave you a full plant shot, it probably won't help much.
> 
> hint* It's more common then you think


lol I wasn't kidding about C Vietnamensis. Check this out:
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/vie/vie.html


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

looking4roselines said:


> lol I wasn't kidding about C Vietnamensis. Check this out:
> http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/vie/vie.html


Tiny little spathe for such a big plant. 

Nope, not that plant


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Lucens?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

kwheeler91 said:


> Lucens?


Nope 

Give up guys?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Striolata or schulzei?


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Surrender instead of looking foolish on the internet, never!  
How common, like wholesale status or less common than that?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bahugo said:


> Striolata or schulzei?


Nope


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

kwheeler91 said:


> Surrender instead of looking foolish on the internet, never!
> How common, like wholesale status or less common than that?


Another hint... GLA sells it.


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

Ciliata?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

tetranewbie said:


> Ciliata?


Bingo!!!


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

Woot!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I was just getting ready to say that, Cilaita!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Wow I really was thinking that too... Oh well lol


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

*cough* Over two months with not one update!? *cough*


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol I'll try to snap some pix tonight.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Lol I'll try to snap some pix tonight.


Mhm! I'm sure :biggrin:

Check my journal my nurii is opening!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dbl Post


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I took some pix alright. Nothing spectacular since I didn't have time to pull out the 60D. These are from my phone . 










Kota tingiis


















Ideii









Pygmaea









Keii bau









Blassi


















Buces




































Jewel orchid









Mystery plant


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice pics Nick  any flowers yet this year from your emersed setup


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bahugo said:


> Nice pics Nick  any flowers yet this year from your emersed setup


I did get spathes from pygmaea, kota tingii, and blassi. I didn't take pics because I already got old spathe pics of those plants. A few of the buces have also been flowering.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

do you buy your plants emersed already or submersed and just transition? im starting a big rack of emersed plants, glosso, hc, hairgrass, microsword, simple stuff and would love to learn more about plants and emersed style, i have only done one dsm tank but now i want plants on hand for all my tanks and more to sell to a LFS just seeing how your process went and what you use for substrate, dosing?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

My fav roud:


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> My fav roud:


Good to see your macodes petola is doing well, I have a whole container of them now, and to think people consider it to be one of the harder jewels to keep.

Len


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

I am fulling drooling over this:thumbsup:


speedie408 said:


> Ideii


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

wetbizquit said:


> do you buy your plants emersed already or submersed and just transition? im starting a big rack of emersed plants, glosso, hc, hairgrass, microsword, simple stuff and would love to learn more about plants and emersed style, i have only done one dsm tank but now i want plants on hand for all my tanks and more to sell to a LFS just seeing how your process went and what you use for substrate, dosing?


You shouldn't have to worry about transitioning plants. Most aquatic plants will do well emersed as long as you have good root ferts, optimal lighting, and a humid environment. 

I use ADA AS and don't dose except root tabs once every 4-5 months. 



audioaficionado said:


> My fav roud:


Steve - lemme know if you ever want to try one bro. :thumbsup:



lbacha said:


> Good to see your macodes petola is doing well, I have a whole container of them now, and to think people consider it to be one of the harder jewels to keep.
> 
> Len


Believe it or not this stuff does very well outside in a non humid environment as well. Thanks man! 



ophiophagus said:


> I am fulling drooling over this:thumbsup:


Ideii is def one of my favs as well. Love the distinct markings on the leaves.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Can you get a close up of the mystery plant that is in the moss? 

My first thought was Mimosa pudica, but its my favorite plant, so I think I just want it to be that. 

I want your emersed set-up. SO MANY COOL PLANTS!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> Can you get a close up of the mystery plant that is in the moss?
> 
> My first thought was Mimosa pudica, but its my favorite plant, so I think I just want it to be that.
> 
> I want your emersed set-up. SO MANY COOL PLANTS!


Here you go. 










And here's some Starmoss I got from Jimko.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

A few new photos to keep this thread going.

Crypt ideii spat out a spathe.









Buce balindae and mystery fern


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That crypt is super cool!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Devin!


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

When I redo me 15 gallon or any other tank I know where to go! At least your close to me...

How much parva do you have?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

KFryman said:


> When I redo me 15 gallon or any other tank I know where to go! At least your close to me...
> 
> How much parva do you have?


Sorry Kyle... I got rid of all my parva.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh darn! I believe Neptune should have some, hopefully when I order plants online parva will be back in stock.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's been a while since I posted updates on my Buce collection. My apologies for not posting names... some you'll see have tags next to them with the name. Others have numbers which I'm too tired to look up right now. Way past my bed time.









































































Can anyone guess what kind of liverwort plant this is? 









Last but not least, my C. kota tingii threw another spathe.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have some beautiful plants!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

GMYukonon24s said:


> You have some beautiful plants!


Thanks GMY.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

some of those bruces look absolutely amazing.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Do you use the moss to help retain humidity/water in the soil?

Plants look amazing btw.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ Thanks guys! 

Fryman - the moss helps keep fungus from growing on the open soil areas.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Good to know, will have to keep a mental note.

I need to find room so I can get some plants going emersed so when I need them I will always have some.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

KFryman said:


> Good to know, will have to keep a mental note.
> 
> I need to find room so I can get some plants going emersed so when I need them I will always have some.


Get a rack!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful plants Speedie!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Beautiful plants Speedie!


Gracias mi amigo!


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

speedie408 said:


> Update 10/28/12 - Buce update pix and Kota tingii spathe
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2059325&postcount=248
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> ...


I was just wondering what you rbusein for a substrate in your emersed set ups?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ ADA Amazonia Aquasoil


----------

